# !!! Angebot !!! TICA Cybernetic GG100 Wallerrolle!!! Angebot !!!



## mein-angelshop24.de (28. April 2011)

Hallo Anglerfreunde

Wir haben für euch ein TOP Angebot !!!

TICA CYBERNETIC GG100 
... die ultimative Wallerrolle !!!

Die Großkampfrolle für Profis Alles an dieser  Rolle ist für den harten Fight mit unserem größten Süßwasserfisch  ausgelegt - vom robusten Getriebe, dem punktgenauen Rotorstopp durch ein  hochwertiges Spezialwälzlager bis zur Großflächen-Frontbremse.

 Diese feinst einstellbare  Hochleistungsbremse lässt sich zuverlässig bis zur Spulenblockade  regulieren. Um den hohen Anforderungen beim Angeln mit geflochtenen  Schnüren gerecht zu werden ist die Metall-Großraumspule aus hochwertigem  Duraluminium gefräst und abriebfest anodisiert. Durch das kräftige  Wormshaft-Getriebe wird der Spulenhub so weit verlängert, dass die  Schnur kreuzweise auf die Spule verlegt wird. So schneiden selbst nasse  Geflochtene nicht ein und die Schnur liegt immer abwurfbereit.

• 8 Präzisions VA-Edelstahl Kugellager
• Aluminium Spule
• Titanium beschichtetes kugelgelagertes anti-twist Schnurlaufröllchen
• Computer ausbalancierter anti-twist Rotor
• Fein einstellbare, starke und gedichtete Frontbremse 
• Absolute Rücklaufsperre
• Cybernetischer Aluminiumkörper für stärkste Belastung
• Patentiertes O.C.R System (Kreuzwicklung)
• Rechts-/Linkshandbetrieb
• Extra langer 90mm Metall Kurbelarm
• VA-Edelstahlachse
• Aluminium Zusatzspule​ 





Die Frontbremse bei den *TICA Rollen*  lässt sich durch die in der Spule integrierten Großflächen  Bremsscheiben sehr genau einstellen. Gegen Schmutz von außen durch den  überlappenden Bremsknopf geschützt, funktionieren sie auch unter  extremen Bedienungen zuverlässig und kraftvoll. Dank eines aufwändigen  Spezialgewindes kann die Bremskraft von einem kaum spürbaren  Bremsstartmoment bis zur Blockade eingestellt werden.




​ *Verstärkte Stahlachse*

 Die Hauptachse besteht aus 6mm  VA- Edelstahl auf dem die Schnurspule jeder Belastung stand hält. Das  gibt Sicherheit selbst beim härtesten Drill.
*



*
Das Herz der  CYBERNETIC! Der kpl. Rollenaufbau basiert auf einem  High-Tech-Dur-Aluminium-Rahmen. Diese Technologie aus der Raumfahrt und  dem Automobil-Rennsport gibt den Rollen die Stabilität einer Metallrolle  bei weit geringerem Gewicht. Selbst bei härtestem Drill bleibt der  Rollenkörper absolut verwindungsfrei und bruchfest. Spulenachse,  Getriebe und Kugellager sind in diesem CYBERNETIC-FRAME spielfrei  gelagert. Dies sorgt für samtweichen Lauf und sichere Funktion über  Jahre.




*jetzt für nur 89,95 € 
*
*Porto frei !!!*
*hier klicken...**http://mein-angelshop24.de/rollen/waller/tica/index.html*​


----------

